# Two wierd bumps



## WGrrr (4 mo ago)

Hi all, just checking if anyone has had something similar with their Viszla. Our 2 year old has had a wierd pimple like lumb appear on her abdomen but within the skin fold. Would feel similar to a small but hard fatty lump in the skin about the size of a marble. Then in the past few days we've notice a smaller dry white lump also appear near her eye. Pics attached


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

“Within the skin fold on her abdomen”

Are you describing the mammary?


----------

